
Former valve employee tweets his experience at valve - AndrewGaspar
https://www.reddit.com/r/valve/comments/8zmp07/former_valve_employee_tweets_his_experience_at/e2kbsg6/
======
lainga
How do so many people again and again get roped into obsessing about their
companies? I realise there is a bag of tricks to keep people on their toes
(frequent waves of firing, impostor syndrome, friend cliques), but how do they
fall into the trap initially?

------
eindiran
Has any one here worked at a non hierarchical company? It seems very alien to
me to have an organization set up that way.

~~~
shanghaiaway
I'm currently working at a company with no upper management, and peer reviews.
It's not by design, but I suppose it's "flat" because of this - upper
management have left or quit, or they haven't been able to find them. Lots of
infighting.

